# Results of upgrading rear to side skids on HS928



## DaveS (Feb 6, 2015)

So for reasons in my other post I decided to upgrade my 10 year old HS928 to add the side skids. I do think this really works better overall- at least for the very short time I've had it. 

BUT… when using the housing in the Low Foot Pedal position, the skids actually seem to prevent the scraper from really getting lower to the surface. Anyone else notice this?

This is mostly something I'll accept as I didn't use it in the low position much.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

DaveS: When you use the lower height position, your asking your machine to chew into the packed snow that is below the level plane of your drive wheels. Now you put shoes on the outside of your auger housing, which keeps your auger housing from digging into the packed snow that's under your wheels. The side skids are fighting against your height settings. Sorry, can't have it both ways.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

DaveS said:


> BUT… when using the housing in the Low Foot Pedal position, the skids actually seem to prevent the scraper from really getting lower to the surface. Anyone else notice this?
> 
> This is mostly something I'll accept as I didn't use it in the low position much.


 
The low setting on Honda is meant to scrape ice on laneway and many people find it also sometimes harm the auger as it hits the surface so you are better off not using that setting and it looks like you adjusted your side skids at medium setting as most do.


----------



## DaveS (Feb 6, 2015)

Ok, I'm cool with this… I just didn't expect that to happen. All good.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Did you put a piece of 1/4 inch plywood or something under the back of the bucket before you dropped it?


----------



## DaveS (Feb 6, 2015)

dhazelton said:


> Did you put a piece of 1/4 inch plywood or something under the back of the bucket before you dropped it?


I'm not sure what you mean.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

How did you install the skids - with the bucket in the high setting? You should have put a piece of 1/4 inch ply or a couple of paint stirring sticks down under the scraper. THEN drop the bucket. THEN install the skids so they touch the ground. Assuming you drilled so as to leave yourself adjustability you can probably still do that. Then next time you drop the bucket the scraper will be 1/4 inch over the pavement.


----------



## DaveS (Feb 6, 2015)

Ahh ok. The way it should be done is as follows. I have a misaligned housing so my set is a little different.

I put a spacer under the augers, 5/16" or so with blower at the mid setting. Secure skids. With skids secure, drop scraper to get 1/8" space.


----------

